# Enough filtration?



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a 120 gallon tank that is going to be stocked soon with about 30 juvenile mbunas. I have a fx6 and fluval 306 on there right now. Will this be enough or should I get some other kind of filtration?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

That should be enough filtraion. However i would either run one with a spray bar or add something that will seriously agitate the surface of the water to drive off CO2.


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

x2 that should be plenty


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought an ovation 1000 (internal submersible filter) 265gph to help with filtration and water flow


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Scratch that.. I just bought a rena xp4! Does anyone know if I should get more media for it or does it come with all the media I need?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

bolly said:


> Scratch that.. I just bought a rena xp4! Does anyone know if I should get more media for it or does it come with all the media I need?


i USE 2 Rena XP4s and 1 XP3,i load them the 3 liters of bio media and substrat from Eheim,use ceramic rings and micro pad and you're good to go.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I put in 2 30 ppi pads, extra bio balls and fluval ceramic rings and a super micro filtration pad. Seems to be working ok


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

bolly said:


> I put in 2 30 ppi pads, extra bio balls and fluval ceramic rings and a super micro filtration pad. Seems to be working ok


That's good,i'm also thinking of setting up another XP3 with all three baskets filled with micro pads and polishing pads,since i have mechanical and biological.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Sweet. Did you figure out an answer to my question about that rubber plug? I noticed a little water comes out through the plug


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I'm at work now,i'll be able to give you an answer around 6pm.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Sounds good


----------

